# Carl Trueman Comments on Belgic Confession Commentary



## dannyhyde (Apr 28, 2008)

At the Ref21 blog: Not for the Soul Patched Girlyman!! - Reformation21 Blog


----------



## danmpem (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been wanting to read some of his stuff. Between The Shepherd's Scrapbook and Mark Dever, there seem to be those who just can't say enough about him.


----------

